# Are we expecting new HD soon?



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

With the changes in location to several more channels on June 23, are we expecting more HD around the corner? Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Personally, I'm always expecting more HD. These "channel move" dates do give hope ... especially when there was a test linked to The Outdoor Channel HD up for a while and that channel is one of the ones moving.

QVC also has a related 4137 HD channel uplinked and not available.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Soon? Dish Network is always in the "soon" mode.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Better than the "no" mode.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Personally, I'm always expecting more HD. These "channel move" dates do give hope ... especially when there was a test linked to The Outdoor Channel HD up for a while and that channel is one of the ones moving.
> 
> QVC also has a related 4137 HD channel uplinked and not available.


That woman they have would look beautiful in HD:hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got most everything I wanted, PBS and AMC are the bigs for me. It would be nice to have them in HD but I suspect hell will freeze first. !Devil_lol


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

PBS HD is way closer than AMC ever will be...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

ESPNU-HD 

EVER??????????


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> PBS HD is way closer than AMC ever will be...


I watched Miss Marple on PBS Masterpiece in HD that I had recorded OTA last night.

Beautiful.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

bnborg said:


> I watched Miss Marple on PBS Masterpiece in HD that I had recorded OTA last night.
> 
> Beautiful.


Good for you, OTA is impossible for me, although I have redwoods in my front yard.........:icon_peac


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

PBS in HD will be great. I watch a lot of HD on PBS via OTA. I'd also love to see ESPNU in HD. When Dish changed some things around last month and added EPIX and the other channels, I thought it was a great addition. Hopefully, we'll see some new stuff here. Since the channels are changing, I would only assume that these will be new channels and not current channels converting to HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

purtman said:


> PBS in HD will be great. I watch a lot of HD on PBS via OTA. I'd also love to see ESPNU in HD. When Dish changed some things around last month and added EPIX and the other channels, I thought it was a great addition. Hopefully, we'll see some new stuff here. Since the channels are changing, I would only assume that these will be new channels and not current channels converting to HD.


Moving The Sportsman Channel and The Outdoor Channel to the 390's just above World Fishing Network seems to be just putting like channels together. Having SMC at 285 just seem like picking a random open number for it. The three channels together can have other "outdoor" channels added next to these three channels (such as Pursuit Channel starting in January 2011).

I don't believe that this was a move to "free up" 153 for another sports channel ... but another channel in that range isn't a bad thing. And there is a chance that moving The Outdoor Channel may be a precursor to it's arrival in HD.

The other moves seem to be clearing out the 290's for .... ???
DISH used the 280-290 range for preview channels in the past ... perhaps that will return?

DISH added The Cooking Channel and there is a HD version of that available. DISH's relationship with their provider seems to be pretty good and I would not be surprised to see that channel added in HD.

I'm expecting more "channels converting to HD" than new HD ... although the recent addition of seven more PPV channels seems to be contrary to the goal of adding anything else.

Seven more channels and then ... what happens next? 9 channels per transponder (like DISH is doing on two 61.5 transponders) so DISH can add 19 more to Western Arc? 27 slots is not enough to immediately carry the 40+ channels DISH has in SD that have now or will have HD by the end of the year. Some choices will have to be made.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

New HD? We just LOST a lot of Disney channels. Disney East HD, Disney XD HD, ABC Family HD and ESPN News HD are no longer available!!!


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I would happier if they would expand our local stations to HD. The local PBS and Channel 21 in DFW (that carries the Mavs and Rangers) would be preferable!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Tony S said:


> .... We just LOST a lot of Disney channels. Disney East HD, Disney XD HD, ABC Family HD and ESPN News HD are no longer available!!!


Define "we", please. Thanks.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

l8er said:


> Define "we", please. Thanks.


I mean exactly what I said! Today they removed all of the HD channels that I listed in my post above. The SD versions are still there but all of the HD ones are gone. 'We' means everybody!!!

There must be another pricing dispute going on!

Edit: Here is an official statement from Dish: http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-uplink-center/217773-6-22-2010-9-45am-uplink-3.html#post2239987


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

l8er said:


> Define "we", please. Thanks.


Apparently, due to a carriage dispute, Disney has forced Dish to remove ABC Family HD, Disney East HD, Disney XD HD, and ESPN News HD. Dish has already removed these from their list of HD channels available.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No contract, no carriage.
See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179843 for the ABC/Disney/ESPN dispute.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dishwater said:


> Apparently, due to a carriage dispute, Disney has forced Dish to remove ABC Family HD, Disney East HD, Disney XD HD, and ESPN News HD. Dish has already removed these from their list of HD channels available.
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx


Contract dispute. I personally don't watch those. I hope they resolve it for the people who do.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Tony S said:


> New HD? We just LOST a lot of Disney channels. Disney East HD, Disney XD HD, ABC Family HD and ESPN News HD are no longer available!!!


Though the amount of actual HD content on those channels (aside from ESPN News) was minimal at best.

What's depressing is that Starz! would show a film in OAR HD, then Disney HD would show it in 4:3.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Disney and Disney XD HD had a lot of HD programming in the mornings and afternoons; Cars looked pretty sweet when they showed it, too.

And the Pixar collection was gorgeous. Far from minimal HD exposure on those networks.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope AMC-HD next, before the new season of Mad Men starts.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Disney and Disney XD HD had a lot of HD programming in the mornings and afternoons; Cars looked pretty sweet when they showed it, too.
> 
> And the Pixar collection was gorgeous. Far from minimal HD exposure on those networks.


I wished STARZ would show CARS again. I can't stand that huge mouse bug Disney has.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

eudoxia said:
 

> I hope AMC-HD next, before the new season of Mad Men starts.


You won't see any Rainbow HD channels for many years I'm afraid.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I wished STARZ would show CARS again. I can't stand that huge mouse bug Disney has.


I've been finding that STARZ glowing bug way more annoying.


----------

